# Wired IR Extender?



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

I am one lazy [email protected] - and because of this I have a problem...

In our bedroom, the DTivo is on a shelf that is directly below the TV. Unfortunately, it also means the IR sensor is below the line-of-sight when I'm in bed, forcing me to either sit up (*groan*) or hold the remote over my head at a downward angle, giving my shoulder RRS (Repetitve Remote Syndrome) -   

The IR->RF->IR extenders seem like overkill just to shift the DTivo IR sensor up about 2 feet. Moving the DTivo reduces WAF. Is there any kind of simple, cheap wired IR extender that would allow me to put the IR sensor up near the TV and an IR emitter down on the DTivo?


----------



## JaserLet (Dec 13, 2005)

http://www.smarthome.com/prodindex.asp?catid=258


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

You might try putting an aluminum foil cone in front of the IR sensor. It might collect enough IR from the remote to activate the TiVo. Or maybe an appropriately positioned mirror.


----------



## Scott in CO (Oct 27, 2003)

Maybe what you need is a remote with a bit more IR signal strength. The MX-350 I use in our bedroom can be pointed in any direction and it will bounce around sufficiently to reach the equipment. You should be able to perform a bank shot off the ceiling down to the Tivo without any interference.


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Especially if there is a mirror on the ceiling.


----------



## 15968 (Jan 29, 2002)

AOL CDs work real well for this . I've placed an AOL CD (reflective side up) just under my DirecTiVos IR sensor thats on the bottom shelf (about 1/3 of the CD is sticking out). This has made this unit a lot more responsive to IR signals. If you don't mind it, you might be able to do similar with one on top of the cabinet (or TV) so its like at a 45 degree angle to reflect your signal down to the CD under the DTiVo...

You could also mount a mirror over the bed to reflect the signals. Might have to explain that one to your significant other though...


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

JaserLet said:


> http://www.smarthome.com/prodindex.asp?catid=258


Thanks, but for $100 (as far I can tell that's the cheapest solution at your link) I can buy several of the cheap IR->RF->IR extenders. I had previously looked a Smarthome, but I was really hoping for something as cheap as the wireless extenders, just without the need for two boxes and their antennas.

A reflector (like a CD) is worth a try. Maybe 2 CDs - one sticking out a bit under the DTivo and one sticking out a bit under the TV. May not pass the WAF test, but it's worth a try!


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

MikeF said:


> AOL CDs work real well for this .


Wow, that's what those are for! I finally have a use for them!! 

Years ago, AOL used to send me free floppy discs which I could certainly use, but I wrote asking them to send them with a plain white label instead of the colored ones with writing all over them.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

So far, the CD reflector didn't make any improvement. I haven't found a good place to put a second reflector - the shelf where the dtivo sits is set back from the lip of the table, so there's no reasonable way (that I have found) to bounce the signal down to it. I guess I'll think about a wireless extender.


----------



## fgr41 (Mar 7, 2005)

For a great remote extender you really need to look at

http://nghp.net/

It converts any IR remote into a RF remote and only has one small UFO base station which can be positioned up to 30 feet from the IR sensor of the TiVO. I have 2 units in my home and wouldn't think of doing it any other way.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

fgr41 said:


> For a great remote extender you really need to look at
> 
> http://nghp.net/
> 
> It converts any IR remote into a RF remote and only has one small UFO base station which can be positioned up to 30 feet from the IR sensor of the TiVO. I have 2 units in my home and wouldn't think of doing it any other way.


1. I didn't see a way to order them from that page. Do you have to call them to order?
2. Why do you need 2 units?
3. If I have 4 remotes that I want to use, can I just buy the "battery" part, or do I have to buy the whole unit with another base station?

Ideally I'd like to have one of the base stations and the triple eye tether cord placed at my entertainment center (one eye at one tivo, one at another tivo and one at the dvd player - all of these units already distribute signals throughout the house) and be able to control them all from 4 different remotes in 4 different rooms (maybe even 5 remotes). How much do you think this would set me back?

I'm currently using several of the "pyramid" senders and receivers and they're very touchy.


----------



## BillyBob_jcv (Feb 21, 2006)

Is the "mini-battery" used to replace the AA a standard size that is readily available?


----------



## Lee L (Oct 1, 2003)

You can buy the Xantech 291 kit for about $60 at www.worthdist.com IIRC.


----------



## jsup (Mar 21, 2006)

I have this product:

http://www.solidsignal.com/prod_display.asp?main_cat=04&CAT=&PROD=LRRX

It is FANTASTIC.

Has an output and comes with a wired IR emitter to make life easy.


----------



## CiXel (Aug 29, 2003)

If you have 4 different remotes to convert, and have resolved to go wireless I would just check out the x-10 Pyramids. I have 2 sets around the house controlling two different Tivos (and one also controls a dvd player). That way you don't have to spend an extra $30 for each battery RF transmitter, and you don't have to worry about charging the RF battery. You should be able to find them for around $20 on ebay.


----------



## spartanstew (Feb 24, 2002)

CiXel said:


> If you have 4 different remotes to convert, and have resolved to go wireless I would just check out the x-10 Pyramids. I have 2 sets around the house controlling two different Tivos (and one also controls a dvd player). That way you don't have to spend an extra $30 for each battery RF transmitter, and you don't have to worry about charging the RF battery. You should be able to find them for around $20 on ebay.


I don't like the way the pyramids work.



spartanstew said:


> I'm currently using several of the "pyramid" senders and receivers and they're very touchy.


----------



## Directvlover (Apr 12, 2004)

MikeF said:


> AOL CDs work real well for this . I've placed an AOL CD (reflective side up) just under my DirecTiVos IR sensor thats on the bottom shelf (about 1/3 of the CD is sticking out).


Finally a good use for an AOL CD. !


----------



## Matt_G (Mar 5, 2002)

Hi, want a job done right..do it yourself. http://www.zen22142.zen.co.uk/Circuits/Interface/irext.htm

For $5 you can assemble this gadget that picks up the signal and emits from am emitter on the end of a wire of whatever length. Runs on 12v so use an adapter or a battery 

It's a simple electronics project if you have a soldering iron a little time. See the guys at Radio shack for help on the parts. I came across this today and am going to build one for myself for some components that I've set up in an enclosed A/V cabinet. The sony dvd changer set it's IR in the far bottom left side of the faceplate  so its hard to spot. I'm not fond of sony but thier dvd changer is one of a kind.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Did you ever build this remote control extender?

I was wondering if you could give us a review of the outcome...


----------



## JimSpence (Sep 19, 2001)

Wow! You found a 1 YO thread. 

Anyway, I'd PM Matt_G to ask that question as he doesn't seem to post very often and probably won't see this.

Or maybe another member has built it.


----------



## bradleys (Oct 31, 2007)

Yeah, I thought that might get a notice! 

I was out searching for an IR receiver and the costs are ridiculous... 

I have a TIVO in a closed cabinet in my family room that I would like to be able to access with the remote.

I also have another TIVO in my media room that drives both the projector and another TV in the adjoining game room.

In total I need three IR receivers and the sticker shock took me by surprise.


----------



## telcoman (Dec 27, 2007)

Why can't you just call your wife to change the channel?


----------

